# Hachenburg und Umgebung



## Maritor77 (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle zu erst einmal,  
ich bin sowohl recht neu hier am board als auch auf meinem MTB  . Ich suche hier evtl. leute aus dem bereich Hachenburg und Umgebung die lust haben das eine oder andere mal zu fahren wenn es die zeit zulässt.
 ich bin in allen hinsichten was das fahren betrifft recht offen. wäre schön auf diesem wege gleichgesinnte zu treffen.  

Lg vielleicht bis blad Maritor77


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juli 2007)

Da bietet sich doch das an :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=194643
Aber auch sehr schön sind die Trails in Westerburg im Forstwald ( Katzenstein )  .
Oder einfach "Rund um Dreifelden"
Vieleicht gibts mal einen Termin. Ist aber im Moment schwer, ist halt Wettkampfzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paedchen-jo (23. Juli 2007)

Maritor77 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle zu erst einmal,
> ich bin sowohl recht neu hier am board als auch auf meinem MTB  . Ich suche hier evtl. leute aus dem bereich Hachenburg und Umgebung die lust haben das eine oder andere mal zu fahren wenn es die zeit zulässt.
> ich bin in allen hinsichten was das fahren betrifft recht offen. wäre schön auf diesem wege gleichgesinnte zu treffen.
> 
> Lg vielleicht bis blad Maritor77


Hallo.... nach Betzdorf ist es ja auch nicht weit.....Hier wird Di,Mi,Do, Sa. und Sonntags das Moutainbike bewegt. Vom Anfänger bis zum "Pädchenfahrer" oder Worldcupfahrer. Wichtig ist nur das der Spaß im Vordergrund steht. Schau doch einfach mal rein:"]http://www.paedchen-on-tour.de[/URL]


----------



## paedchen-jo (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo, wo gibt es denn in Westerburg schöne Trails? Kannst mir auch direkt anworten unter: [email protected], oder www.paedchen-on-tour.de
...würde mich freuen


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Juli 2007)

Katzenstein beim Denkmal, oberhalb der Burg.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (31. Juli 2007)

paedchen-jo schrieb:


> Hallo, wo gibt es denn in Westerburg schöne Trails? Kannst mir auch direkt anworten unter: [email protected], oder www.paedchen-on-tour.de
> ...würde mich freuen





Wanderweg Nr. "6", Holzbachschlucht von Seck n. Gemünden!  

Aber unter Vorbehalt. Letztes mal meinte ein Wanderer es wäre verboten dort zu biken. Kann ich jetzt weder bestätigen noch verneinen. Ist ein uraltes NSG und somit mit Vorsicht zu geniessen!! Solang man jedoch normal und rücksichtsvoll auf dem "Pädchen" fährt, richtet man genau so wenig Schaden an wie ein Wanderer, so jedenfalls meine Meinung. Für mich gab es bis auf diesen einen Fall jedenfalls noch keine Probleme.

Unbedingt bei trockenem Wetter, frühmorgens oder abends.



http://www.swr.de/hierzuland-rp/archiv/2004/03/21/index.html


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Juli 2007)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Wanderweg Nr. "6", Holzbachschlucht von Seck n. Gemünden!
> 
> Unbedingt bei trockenem Wetter, frühmorgens oder abends.


 
stimmt, kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (31. Juli 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> stimmt, kann ich nur bestätigen



Wenn man den "6" weiter fährt, kommt man über Wilsenroth hoch zur Dornburg. 
Der Trail runter zum "ewigen Eis" ist auch nicht schlecht! Vor allem kann man da auch im heissesten Sommer ne Kiste Bier auf 6 Grad abkühlen!  

Und dann über den "III"(ne Forststrasse mit Querrinnen) zur Blasiuskapelle hoch und den "6" als Trail wieder runter. Auch sehr geschmeidig!


----------



## BöhserOnkel28 (12. Dezember 2007)

westerburg die trails sind echt gut. ich wohne direkt in der nähe vom katzenstein, wir haben uns auch ein paar gaps und kicker dahin gebaut^^ geht euch ab 

lg


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2007)

In ein paar Tagen habe ich Urlaub.  Dann komm ich mal vorbei.


----------



## takeafreak (31. Juli 2017)

Hi Folks,

gibt's hier noch aktive Biker im Raum Hachenburg, die ein paar Singletrails direkt vor der Haustür kennen? 

An Touren bin ich auch interessiert, allerdings bin ich erstmal dabei, in Form zu kommen. 55 Kilometer sind mein aktuelles Maximum, und auch nur dank Hilfe meines eBikes.

Gruß, takeafreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

